# Update on betta rescue



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

If you have been on this forum for awhile you would know that there was a huge project at my school where bettas were forced to live with 2 goldfish and some random other creatures in a 2 liter bottle for a couple of months. No water changes either. Well anyway I had to do something about it so I talked to the teacher and I was aloud to rescue any of the fish still alive at the end, and any fish that were dieing during the experiment. So I ended up with hundreds of fish all in my room (my mom wasn't too happy about that) but through the internet and word of mouth I was able to give 132 fish new, happy homes homes after they were healed. A fair share of fish did die in this experiment too tho  anyway, I kept a couple of the fish that are too ill (or ugly:-( ) to be rehomed, but really the rescue thing is pretty much over. Anyway, I went to the library today and I noticed two dieing bettas both in cups (after I had already bough a nice large tank for them last year and had a talk with the librarian) Their scaled were folling off and they were very skinny. the library is too cold for them also. So I am going in to school early monda morning and talking about the fish. At the least I will see if I can come in during study hall everyday and care for the fish, but I am really hoping that she will give them up to me. This is the beggining of another fish rescue! Tho not nearly as big as the last one!  I will post pics of some of the bettas happy in their new homes as soon as I can find the memory card they are on!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think you have done a wonderful job with the fish rescue! I hope the librarian will end up letting you have the other two.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Wow, I must give you a round of applause for the huge rescue you did with all those fish.
I hope you can help these fish!


----------



## sunkissedinCA (May 7, 2009)

thats really awesome that you did that. i wish you the best of luck with your new fishy rescue! can't wait to see the pictures :-D


----------



## misstephaniexxx (Jul 15, 2009)

Wow thats amazing 
good luck with the librarian


----------



## Volpe (Aug 12, 2009)

I must ask, what kind of experiment was it? o__O What exactly were they trying to prove?


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

What is wrong with people??? Grrrrrrrrr!!!!!

Thanks Veganchick for helping those poor defenseless fish.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

If my school ever does that I'm so gonna cause a bucnch of problems.


----------



## BabblingFish (Aug 15, 2009)

That sounds borderline illegal to me. Fish aren't animals and don't apply to cruelty laws? What a load of crap...

Good job with the rescue. At least someone at your school has a heart.

I would have gone to the principal.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!! I know you'll definitely speak out! I can understand doing experiments that aren't going to cause harm but something that will harm or kill the fish is just ridiculous!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

*Claps* Yay Vegan Chick!!  

I hope everything goes well with the other rescue.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

lol, thanks! My only problem is that my teacher got permission from the District Advisor people (or whatever they are called) so I don't know...... Anyway I sent him a long paper with graphs and detailed drawings of a more humane way to do the experiment and he gave it back to me and worte "neat ideas"  This was awhile ago, but I'm still mad cuz I don't think he's going to change anything when he does this experiment next year..... and I don't think I can up with the time and energy to help them ALL AGAIN!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Is there anyone else who can help you like other classmates? That would be a lot of fish to take in again next year!


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Ohhh I never thought about them doing it again!! That is terrible!


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Well you, my friend, deserve a standing ovation for your efforts! That is a LOT of sick fish to care for and rehome. I must ask how you found homes for them all. Did you end up having to ship the fish? If you did, how did that go?

You are truly an amazing person and those fish sure were lucky to have you this year. As for next year, maybe call the board of education and make a petition of people who were also offended by this teacher's actions. Hey, if we can't have a Christmas party at school because people are offended (which I still don't get, why can't people just ignore it if they don't celebrate Christmas?) then why should animal cruelty be allowed if it offends some students.....it's all in the wording.

Did you take any pics of your room with all those fish in there?


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Thats a good point Kim, if we're not allowed to talk about religion AT ALL and some schools can't say the pledge, then why do they think its alright to kill animals? and I am also curious about what they were trying to prove???? GOOD JOB though, that seems like it took a lot of hard work.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Good job on the rescue ;]


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for all of your support, everyone!!!! What do you think about making a petition, and trying to get 100 people on her to sign it? Its a stretch but I think it could work.... I just need help wording it.... I'm terrible at english.


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

If it's possible, I'd sign it.... IDK how I'd do that over the internet though...


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

ya, I'm trying to find a good web sight to help me make one. Ugg I didn't get a chance to talk to my librarian today, I wasn't early enough to school. I'll go see her during seminar tomorrow I guess.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Kim said:


> Well you, my friend, deserve a standing ovation for your efforts! That is a LOT of sick fish to care for and rehome. I must ask how you found homes for them all. Did you end up having to ship the fish? If you did, how did that go?
> 
> You are truly an amazing person and those fish sure were lucky to have you this year. As for next year, maybe call the board of education and make a petition of people who were also offended by this teacher's actions. Hey, if we can't have a Christmas party at school because people are offended (which I still don't get, why can't people just ignore it if they don't celebrate Christmas?) then why should animal cruelty be allowed if it offends some students.....it's all in the wording.
> 
> Did you take any pics of your room with all those fish in there?


Idk how i missed this one... ya, I did ship about 80 fish. 10 fancy goldfish and 73 bettas. The rest I found good homes for in the area. :-D


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

I would sign your petition! Hopefully your librarian can help you with it- I'm pretty terrible with computer stuff.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

haha she isn't too likely to do that. I don't think that she gets that bettas are living things and need care and attention just like other pets


----------



## Jazattackk (Jul 20, 2009)

BabblingFish said:


> That sounds borderline illegal to me. Fish aren't animals and don't apply to cruelty laws? What a load of crap...
> 
> Good job with the rescue. At least someone at your school has a heart.
> 
> I would have gone to the principal.



I agree :shock: That's big cruelty, a betta and goldfish need completely different conditions, plus with a bunch of other fish? and in half a gallon without any water changes for a month? Who would even do that ??


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

my idiotic scienec techer thats who! Well he was my science teacher last year, now he's not....


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

We did that except with guppies. They haven't done it since though....I've been sure of that because each year I tell my brother to keep an eye out for it. I don't know what made them stop but I'm sure glad they did!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

What were they trying to teach?! Animal cruelty is okay?!


----------



## Rotten (Aug 18, 2009)

Try http://www.petitiononline.com/, maybe. Its full of crap 'Stop George Bush from banning anime' stuff, but it works pretty well. 

But, what was this 'Experiment' proving? That the Betta's will die? No kidding!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

haha! Thanks for the sight. I really don't no the point of the experiment,,,,,,,,


----------



## LaniBaby (Apr 14, 2009)

that's really great. I'm glad you rescued them all. I think all life is valuable and i hope some of the other students learned something from your example. OH MAN... I'm watching wife swap and this lady who loves pets just went into walmart and picked out a betta lily jar! Ugh. How awful. now everyone watching this show is going to think that betta plants are a good idea. sigh. Anyway... i wish more people were so conscientious of life. My friend's nephews all wanted bettas recently and one of the mom's bought him 2 and got sick of taking care of them so she just left them to starve and hoped they would die. They did. I didn't know, or I would have adopted them.  some people just deserve to get poked with a hot iron.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

A cousin of mine was going to flush her daughter's betta because the daughter wouldn't take care of it. Luckily, they asked me to take it before they flushed it. Flushing iis an easy way to get rid of fish for people too lazy to find them a proper home!


----------



## 5green (Jul 31, 2009)

MrVampire181 said:


> If my school ever does that I'm so gonna cause a bucnch of problems.


same here


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> A cousin of mine was going to flush her daughter's betta because the daughter wouldn't take care of it. Luckily, they asked me to take it before they flushed it. Flushing iis an easy way to get rid of fish for people too lazy to find them a proper home!


He was still alive?! That's terrible! What an absolutely horrible way to die!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They were going to flush him but they decided to ask me if I wanted him before they did it.


----------



## sumsum (Aug 24, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> lol!! I know you'll definitely speak out! I can understand doing experiments that aren't going to cause harm but something that will harm or kill the fish is just ridiculous!


 
I probably would have graabed the fish and ran. Poor fishys. Atleast you were able to save most of them!! ))))))))))


----------



## loppy656 (Jul 31, 2009)

what a grate thing to do for all those fish!Grate job!
i wish my mom would let me keep lots of fish!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

dramaqueen said:


> They were going to flush him but they decided to ask me if I wanted him before they did it.


Still... just the thought of it! I'm glad they thought of your before they did it!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They knew I had 2 already. I saw some pretty ones at Petsmart the other day. "sigh" I wish I could have more! lol


----------



## ChrisPerson (Aug 24, 2009)

Veganchick - have you considered contacting PETA? Humane Society?

Those organizations exist for situations such as this, and i suspect, especially in the case of PETA, that they would not only help you with your crusade but get involved personally if your school intends on doing the same thing again next year.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Humane society already knows about it- I work with there dogs and cats alot, so I told them about the fish stuff.... Anyway, I have a plan I am working on to stop this from happening this year. Oh, but I did buy some 1g vases for my librarians bettas today (I know 1g is tiny..... but I really can't afford to keep buying all this stuff, and I still had to buy medicine and suff for them) plus 1g is WAAAAAY larger than a cup! I bought vases instead of tanks also cuz my librarian really like the looks of vases and cups, but not really bowls and tanks. I will be going into the library every other day to change the fishes water(exept weekends), so I really hope this helps!!!!


----------



## Ilovemyshiny (Jun 14, 2009)

WHY WOULD THEY DO THAT? this was a school project? you mean to say a school was allowing this? that is insane, im sooo sooo happy you stepped in. where are you located? if your close ill help you out, if not maybe we can some how have you ship me the "ugly" ones nobody wants.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Ilovemyshiny, I don't live very close to you.  But I would love it if maybe in May you would be willing to take the "ugly bettas" Only one or two of them would be a huge help! Would you be willing to pay for part of the shipping prices? Only like $10... I understand if not... but It would be a huge help!!! PM me for more info!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

what do i do for a betta with TERRIBLE SBD problems? like can hardly swim they are so bad?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

If you haven't tried peas I'd try them. I use them if the daphnia doesn't do the trick. Feeding very small amounts is good too...but you probably already know that.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

YAY!!!!! I gave the librarian the vases, and some meds and I will coming in during study hall every day that I have it to clean their vases. Now I just have to get her to feed them more than 3 pellets a week


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Can you feed them while you're cleaning the vases?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

sounds like a good idea to me! how do i get them used to eating more tho? should i start slow, or can i just feed them regularly?


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How often are you going to be changing their water?


----------



## Kim (Apr 30, 2008)

Increase the food slowly so you don't end up with SBD but you don't need to go overboard going really slow.

Jeesh, your school really has a betta thing huh?! They should be banned from keeping animals at all!

How many "ugly" ones do you have left? Maybe in May I'll have more tank space.....I could easily set up a divided 10 gal for 2 but I need to see how I'm going to be time wise with school starting first....


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

For the SBD I would fast him for several days, then feed him daphina, NOT peas. You can switch right back to the regular food then


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Yah, i think animals should be banned from school, too! lol. I will be changing the water every other day in the bettas vases, so I will start by just feeding them then, then every da after awhile, weekends are my only problems. 

My SBD betta set up-




Close up of Zig Zag-



Look ok? I will fill the water higher as he gets better, but I think he needs it that low for now. Oh, and I no he has slight fin rot, but I'm working on it! it looks better than before!


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

your pictures aren't there?


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

, I don't know how to get them on!!!! nothing is working and I thought I finally got it to work, but I guess not...... ( I'll Describe his tank I guess then.....

7 gallons
cylinder- wide and short
filled about 1/5 of the way
a couple large stones on the bottom
some floating fake plants
java moss

Can anyone help me learn how to post pics? I have gotton them on before, I just kinda forgot...... (((


----------



## SaylorKennedy (Aug 11, 2009)

veganchick said:


> , I don't know how to get them on!!!! nothing is working and I thought I finally got it to work, but I guess not...... ( I'll Describe his tank I guess then.....
> 
> 7 gallons
> cylinder- wide and short
> ...


You can get a photobucket account and upload the picture from your computer there then just find the code that has the in it, copy it and paste it to your post. 
Or if you don't want to sign up for things, you can use tinypic.com
Again, just upload from computer and use the [IMG] code you get after you upload it.


----------



## bettaboo (Aug 31, 2009)

WOOHOO congrats to you and all of the new happy fish!! you are a wonderful person for doing this and im sure all of the fish must be feeling better than they ever have!!


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

saylorkennedy said:


> you can get a photobucket account and upload the picture from your computer there then just find the code that has the in it, copy it and paste it to your post.
> Or if you don't want to sign up for things, you can use tinypic.com
> again, just upload from computer and use the [img] code you get after you upload it.[/quote]
> thanks!!!!!!!!!!:-d


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

bettaboo said:


> WOOHOO congrats to you and all of the new happy fish!! you are a wonderful person for doing this and im sure all of the fish must be feeling better than they ever have!!


thank you! atleast the ones that made it out alive are... :/


----------

